# Lepto and Making goats come into heat faster...



## neener92 (Dec 4, 2011)

A family friend of mine has about 20 head of goats, he was wondering if they can be given lepto, and what would make them come in heat fast. I figured it would be easier/better to ask on here instead of looking it up online....I'd like to give him some good info since he is giving me one of his doelings for feeding and taking care of his buck all summer. 

These are Boers by the way..


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm confused...The only "Lepto" I've heard of is a disease - http://www.goatworld.com/articles/leptospirosis/

You can use estrumate and lutalyse to induce heats, and I've seen people talk of using CIDRs w/ goats....so, you CAN induce heats, yes....

http://www.asas.org/symposia/04esupp/E270.pdf


----------



## neener92 (Dec 5, 2011)

Lepto is used in cattle, I'm not exactly sure of what it does or anything, him and my dad were talking about it. I'll let him know about the estrumate and lutalyse. Thank you Rolls!


----------



## lasergrl (Dec 10, 2011)

Cidrs and PG 600 are great.  You can get individual cidr from pipestone vet supply.  You apply the cidr and take it out in 14 to 21 days.  Give 1.5 CC I'm of PG 600 the day before pulling cidr out.  Standing heat 24 to 48 hours later.  Not sure why more people don't use them!


----------



## MuttlyCrew (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi all I am new here, but don't Boars go in to heat every 21 days or so year round? If so why would you need to have something to speed it up?

Thanks for the answer

Stacy


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 11, 2011)

Our boers don't usually cycle year round.  But, if I put a buck in w/ them, that will usually bring them into heat in about 10 days.  Nubians, too.

The people I know of who use CIDRs and such want to synchronize for AI, embryo transfers, or to get the does to kid at a certain / same time of year.


----------

